# installing egress window



## DigginDusty (Jul 9, 2006)

I am going to install egress windows in my basement. I have been looking at neighbors that have done it before me. some have used metal lindels and others just treated lumber. does any one know the pros of using metal brick lindels and how to install them?

Cheers


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm confused by your description of what you are planning to do.

First, are you talking about a code required *emergency escape and rescue opening*? Technically this is _not_ an egress window under the International Residential Code.

Secondly, are you talking about metal angle irons used to support brick veener?

Thirdly, are you planning to make headers out of treated lumber?

Your descriptions are difficult to understand.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 9, 2006)

To install a metal brick lintel at a header, you have to remove a lot of brick. Treated wood will not work well with a brick veneer. You will still have to build a wooden header inside though.


----------



## DigginDusty (Jul 10, 2006)

I am putting egress windows in the basement. I am digging large wells to make room for  emergancy escape windows.  Once I cut the foundation I will put in  a double 2x6 heade with treated lumber. I have seen some other people use metal angle iron. that is my question? is it to hold th ebrick vanear or does it have other purpose?

Cheers


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 10, 2006)

Brick lintels support the brick over an opening. after the mortar sets, the wall and the lintel become a unit. Zen, yin and yang, mang. The header of 2x6s will be needed to support the floor system. The header sits either on top of the block or the wooden stud frame, if you have a stud frame. 

To install a lintel right, you have to remove the brick all around the area where you want to install it. 1 or 2 bricks above, 1 or 2 bricks out to the sides. When you lay the brick back up to the level of the header, lay the lintel on and lay the rest of the brick right on it. Many times, a 2x4 cut to fit from the sill to the lintel, will be used to keep the lintel from sagging or twisting from the load until the mortar sets.

You're doing a good thing, do it right and it will be fine.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> "Once I cut the foundation I will put in a double 2x6 heade with treated lumber.



Angle iron is used to support brick veneer.

It is not possible to say whether a double 2x6 header will be sufficient without knowing the width of the rough opening for the emergency escape and rescue opening and the loads above the opening it will need to support.


----------

